# My beautiful new foster dog - "Mitchell"



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

awe, those pics look great to me. He looks so huggable


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

He looks very handsome


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Karen, what is his story? I love his beautiful red coloring and he would go wonderfully with my 3 blondes...LOL!!!!! How long have you had him?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a handsome red head Mitchell is.....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, he's stunning







 


 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Looooooooovvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeee red Goldens.

Sweet boy ya have there!

Congrats!

SJ


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I missed this one today. Mitchell is a handsome redhead. Bet he will have fun with Sunny and Mister.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ohhh a red-headed fluffy boy!!!! LOVE HIM! Mitchell- you hit the jackpot buddy!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a great looking boy he is!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow, I love his color!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Karen, what is his story? I love his beautiful red coloring and he would go wonderfully with my 3 blondes...LOL!!!!! How long have you had him?


He is guessed to be about 14 months old and as found as a stray!! He lived with a foster mom in Alabama for a month to re-socialize (also had an ear infection to clear up). She said he really wasn't into people and wouldn't make eye contact. That changed over the time she had him. She worked on teaching him to walk (and run!) on a leash and to sit to stay calm and not be so jumpy. His jumpiness is his biggest fault, but he hasn't had enough training to learn how to control his own impulses (Hmmm...sounds like my almost teenage son!) yet. He's working on it and continuing to catch on really well. The kids love him! I give him hugs and kisses all the time, but not when he's all jumpy!


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a very handsome boy and looks like a real sweetie.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Sunny Delight said:


> He is guessed to be about 14 months old and as found as a stray!! He lived with a foster mom in Alabama for a month to re-socialize (also had an ear infection to clear up). She said he really wasn't into people and wouldn't make eye contact. That changed over the time she had him. She worked on teaching him to walk (and run!) on a leash and to sit to stay calm and not be so jumpy. His jumpiness is his biggest fault, but he hasn't had enough training to learn how to control his own impulses (Hmmm...sounds like my almost teenage son!) yet. He's working on it and continuing to catch on really well. The kids love him! I give him hugs and kisses all the time, but not when he's all jumpy!


Great pix as always! Send me some glamour shots - the ones we have online for him aren't so hot! I didn't even realize he was so red! He's beautiful - and lucky! He's going to have a blast at your house!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Karen, I was just looking at Mitchell's bio on Sunshine Goldens website and I noticed there is a 6 mo old pup named Smith that is being fostered in Worcester!!! That's right next door to me!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Karen, I was just looking at Mitchell's bio on Sunshine Goldens website and I noticed there is a 6 mo old pup named Smith that is being fostered in Worcester!!! That's right next door to me!


I know!! I always think of you when anything comes up in that area! I know the girl (woman) who is fostering him and she is very nice. I met her at our Foster Weekend up in Stowe, VT last May. Can't wait til we go again!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Great pix as always! Send me some glamour shots - the ones we have online for him aren't so hot! I didn't even realize he was so red! He's beautiful - and lucky! He's going to have a blast at your house!


I'm working on some more shots of him. I got a great one of he and Sunny sleeping together! As for the "going to have a blast", I think it has already begun!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Sunny Delight said:


> I know!! I always think of you when anything comes up in that area! I know the girl (woman) who is fostering him and she is very nice. I met her at our Foster Weekend up in Stowe, VT last May. Can't wait til we go again!!


Smith is a popular guy! He has several apps...whereas sweet Dempsey and Dottie have none...


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Smith is a popular guy! He has several apps...whereas sweet Dempsey and Dottie have none...


Sweet Dempsey?? He's too sweet!! Is it cause he's not a pure golden? Did I send you the pics of him? Maybe one can go on his bio page!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

He's beautiful Karen! He won't be in foster care long.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> He's beautiful Karen! He won't be in foster care long.


Oh, but I like him so much!!  I think, um.... I think he's not adoptable yet. Yeah, that's it! He needs LOTS more training before anyone could think of adopting him!!


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

He's a sweet looking boy. Beautiful Red coloring.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> Oh, but I like him so much!!  I think, um.... I think he's not adoptable yet. Yeah, that's it! He needs LOTS more training before anyone could think of adopting him!!


 
He is great looking.... 

Sounds like someone is attached to him already...


----------

